# Catch up to Crothian!



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 10, 2005)

For those wondering how to catch up to Crothian's 20,000 posts and others who have appereently developed a pocket plane with 30 hours in the day & a high speed internet connection....

Here's the thread you can use to catch up.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's going to happen... -- N


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 10, 2005)

Like This!


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 10, 2005)

Ohhh.

I guess they put a 30 second timer on (to cut down on double-posts, I guess).

And with only being able to post 1 every 30 seconds.....

(Punches buttons on calculater).

I'll be caught up by December.  Of 2032.

Maybe its a conspiricy to keep us 'little posters' from catching up  

One more good idea crushed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

*looks at your postcount*
*looks at Cro's postcount*

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 10, 2005)

I think it is shameful people would use the forms for such a purpose.  On the plus side, it is helping my post count   .


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Ohhh.
> 
> I guess they put a 30 second timer on (to cut down on double-posts, I guess).



I think it's to cut down on spammers, actually.  Also, they (the mods as well as others) tend to frown upon people posting for the sake of posting and increasing postcount.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it's to cut down on spammers, actually.  Also, they (the mods as well as others) tend to frown upon people posting for the sake of posting and increasing postcount.




Very true. The worst problem is that Postcount = Postcount + 1


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 10, 2005)

Won't catch up to him, but what the heck.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Very true. The worst problem is that Postcount = Postcount + 1



 ... True.  

And the fact that people like that problem too much.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Someday my Antarctic brood will get broadband... and I'll make them all post under my username! Bua-ha-ha-ha-hahahah!!!!

 -- N


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL!

Nifft, everytime I see your avatar, and then think of the excellent psionics material you write...

I think of the Lost Penguin Colony from Portable Hole. How I love those mad, psionic awakened penguins.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Very true. The worst problem is that Postcount = Postcount + 1




Or Postcount+=1.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Jdvn1*
> I think it's to cut down on spammers, actually. Also, they (the mods as well as others) tend to frown upon people posting for the sake of posting and increasing postcount.




I don't frown on people, but I generally don't post on threads which seem to have little purpose other than to increase postcount.  I also see people making replies in a row, each having a single line, and that annoys me.  I'm not saying I could ever match Crothian nor do I really care about that, but if I wanted to increase my count somewhat quickly, that's what I'd do.  I can say that very few of my posts are just some stupid little comment and that I have put at least a little thought into what I am saying, like this reply, for example.

There are too many threads which are too long and seem to have too little point to them on the boards.  Honestly, number of posts means nothing to me.  What I find means something to me is how often I see people with helpful/good/interesting things to say.

May the thread to increase postcount continue.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> May the thread to increase postcount continue.




All threads are "to increase postcount" 

 -- N


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I think of the Lost Penguin Colony from Portable Hole. How I love those mad, psionic awakened penguins.




I've never seen those... is this the something published in PDF form?

 -- N


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I also see people making replies in a row, each having a single line, and that annoys me.




Those people must be stopped!

 -- N


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I don't frown on people, but I generally don't post on threads which seem to have little purpose other than to increase postcount.  I also see people making replies in a row, each having a single line, and that annoys me.  I'm not saying I could ever match Crothian nor do I really care about that, but if I wanted to increase my count somewhat quickly, that's what I'd do.  I can say that very few of my posts are just some stupid little comment and that I have put at least a little thought into what I am saying, like this reply, for example.
> 
> There are too many threads which are too long and seem to have too little point to them on the boards.  Honestly, number of posts means nothing to me.  What I find means something to me is how often I see people with helpful/good/interesting things to say.
> 
> May the thread to increase postcount continue.



 Well, I didn't mean to name names.  I don't particularly care, for example.  If people want to increase their postcount, that's their business.  I think it's silly, but if they think it's fun, then that's cool.

 I've had posts in a row with a single line, but it's usually because it's a Hivemind thread and posts tend to be more conversational there.  Give-and-take... most conversations (I think) aren't composed of paragraphs of people talking, but a few sentences at best.  That being said, I think a lot of one-line posts are kind of useless, but if they entertain someone, then that's justifiable.  These forums are meant to entertain as much as they are to inform.  If I wasn't having fun on these boards, I wouldn't be here.  Also, just because a person posts a one-line posts doesn't mean the poster is just trying to increase his postcount.

Number of posts mean very little to me (if I notice someone has a low postcount, I'll sometimes try to welcome the person or take care to reply to his post... I want lurkers to feel welcome here too), and I don't understand why people get upset about people increasing postcount if they actually didn't care.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes...

It's in an AWARD WINNING free product that I wrote, in fact.

Hang on, I'll get you a link. Very proud of this one, although it's written with 3.0 stats, not 3.5

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=148&src=EnWorld


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Spiffy psionic penguins! I like the setup very very much! 

 -- N


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it's to cut down on spammers, actually.  Also, they (the mods as well as others) tend to frown upon people posting for the sake of posting and increasing postcount.




Ain't that the truth!! But then I'd still like postcounts to still accrue here unlike the WOTC boards where Meta and Off-Topic don't increase post counts there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't mean to name names.  I don't particularly care, for example.  If people want to increase their postcount, that's their business.  I think it's silly, but if they think it's fun, then that's cool.
> 
> I've had posts in a row with a single line, but it's usually because it's a Hivemind thread and posts tend to be more conversational there.  Give-and-take... most conversations (I think) aren't composed of paragraphs of people talking, but a few sentences at best.  That being said, I think a lot of one-line posts are kind of useless, but if they entertain someone, then that's justifiable.  These forums are meant to entertain as much as they are to inform.  If I wasn't having fun on these boards, I wouldn't be here.  Also, just because a person posts a one-line posts doesn't mean the poster is just trying to increase his postcount.
> 
> Number of posts mean very little to me (if I notice someone has a low postcount, I'll sometimes try to welcome the person or take care to reply to his post... I want lurkers to feel welcome here too), and I don't understand why people get upset about people increasing postcount if they actually didn't care.





Not to mention when some of us play "catch up" with our posting. One should be glad that those of us don't respond to EVERY post we're catching up on.....   

I remember one time on the WOTC boards when they were really sloooowww... that someone ended up with 52(!) identical posts in a row!!!         The mods still didn't delete all of them!!! The person had just kept hitting the "submit" button when the board wouldn't respond quickly enough for them.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not upset with people doing that; I just don't see the real point in it.  By the way, I'm sorry if my previous post turned into somewhat of a minor rant.  I was trying to make a point, then got distracted.

Also, I don't mind one liners, it's when a person makes three one-liner posts in a row, as I said.  There's a person in this thread who is an example, but I, of course, am too polite to name any names: you know who you are.      But I'm only annoyed until something else distracts me, which is...ooh a cat.

So how many threads have been started because of Crothian's postcount?  It is quite a popular subject among the EnWorlderites.  Are we in the triple digits yet?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I'm not upset with people doing that; I just don't see the real point in it.  By the way, I'm sorry if my previous post turned into somewhat of a minor rant.  I was trying to make a point, then got distracted.
> 
> Also, I don't mind one liners, it's when a person makes three one-liner posts in a row, as I said.  There's a person in this thread who is an example, but I, of course, am too polite to name any names: you know who you are.      But I'm only annoyed until something else distracts me, which is...ooh a cat.




I do it only to make my posts easier to read. I don't care too much for long posts with lots of replies to various people in one post. Makes it harder to read, IMO.



> So how many threads have been started because of Crothian's postcount?  It is quite a popular subject among the EnWorlderites.  Are we in the triple digits yet?




Dunno. I'm pretty new to the off-topic forum, m'self.   And only really encountered Croth here in this section of the boards. Same goes with Torm and a few others. I know they post in various areas of the boards but I ran into them first here.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Spiffy psionic penguins! I like the setup very very much!
> 
> -- N




Glad you like them. They were a lot of fun to write, and fun to use.

As it states in the article, they are the left-overs of an old joke in our game when a character picked up a polar bear as an animal companion, abandonning her prior animal companions for him.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

I have started to notice my postcount I guess it has been everyone else talking about it. It is addictive behaviour. I went as far as using my neighbors unsecure wireless connection to get on to read and post. Heck I had eye surgery on saturday and was trying to read the site that day.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have started to notice my postcount I guess it has been everyone else talking about it. It is addictive behaviour. I went as far as using my neighbors unsecure wireless connection to get on to read and post. Heck I had eye surgery on saturday and was trying to read the site that day.




Silly Aeson... you don't need to _read_ to post!

 -- N


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Silly Aeson... you don't need to _read_ to post!
> 
> -- N



it helps or you post a reply that makes no sense or has nothing to do with the topic. 

I was wondering can I get a few extra on my post count for my devotion?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2005)

*was #4 all time poster...and STILL couldn't catch Crothy on a good day*


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2005)

*has a reply to his own but figures first he needs to surpass those that would dare drop him from his old #4 spot.*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I'm not upset with people doing that; I just don't see the real point in it.  By the way, I'm sorry if my previous post turned into somewhat of a minor rant.  I was trying to make a point, then got distracted.



I think it's good to discuss, anyway.  People seem to make such a fuss about it sometimes.


			
				Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Also, I don't mind one liners, it's when a person makes three one-liner posts in a row, as I said.  There's a person in this thread who is an example, but I, of course, am too polite to name any names: you know who you are.      But I'm only annoyed until something else distracts me, which is...ooh a cat.



I can think of three people on this thread that have done it at least once before -- myself included.  To my knowledge, I'm the only one that a mod has said "don't do that" to.  As in, he called me out and then added on "and that applies to everyone else too."



> So how many threads have been started because of Crothian's postcount?  It is quite a popular subject among the EnWorlderites.  Are we in the triple digits yet?



I'd be surprised if it hasn't been in the triple digits for a long time.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2005)

I want lots of triple digits.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 10, 2005)

Midnight number of the beast.   

It must be time for a new nick, huh?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 10, 2005)

Heh. Short of writing a bot that somehow doesn't get noticed by the mods, or hacking into the servers, I'm not sure it's possible to catch Crothian within the next few years, even if he stops posting entirely.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 10, 2005)

Catching Crothian seems impossible, but if anyone can do it, JDVN1 can. Why, just last week he was at 5,000 posts.  Now look at 'im.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Catching Crothian seems impossible, but if anyone can do it, JDVN1 can. Why, just last week he was at 5,000 posts.  Now look at 'im.



  Riiight.  Look at my post per day and then look at Rystil Arden's.  If I can catch Crothian, Rystil can blow by him.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Riiight.  Look at my post per day and then look at Rystil Arden's.  If I can catch Crothian, Rystil can blow by him.




You've already passed Rystil. Although he's made it to page 1 now himself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> You've already passed Rystil. Although he's made it to page 1 now himself.



 Nono, I never passed Rystil.  Rystil came after I did.  Rystil will, eventually pass _me_, though.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

I..


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

hate


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

Spammers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Who's spamming?


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

posting


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 10, 2005)

interrupting cows?


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

here


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

I think they have been pretty good about spammers here. I haven't noticed any.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

should


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think they have been pretty good about spammers here. I haven't noticed any.



 I've noticed a few, but they generally don't last long at all.  They're very good about them here, I think.  Partly good software, partly good mods.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

be





.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

looking


----------



## Greylock (Jun 10, 2005)

end of message.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

... I get the impression Greylock's posting isn't meant to just be amusing, but also probably falls in the category 'flamebait' as discussed in this thread.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2005)

Greylock got 10 posts with one sentance.  I should write a novel one post/word at a time.  THEN, I'd pass Crothian.  Bwahaha.  And then when I edit, I can add MORE posts/words.


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I should write a novel one post/word at a time.  THEN, I'd pass Crothian.



This is really a good idea. For my part I have written a couple of prestige classes that nobody are interested in. I could maybe recycle them like this. One word per post. Mmmmh... lets see that:


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

*Magedagger:*


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

From...


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh, let's not do this.

 -- N


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

the...


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

depths...


----------



## Henry (Jun 10, 2005)

Of course, you COULD do it the non-cheesy way, and catch up LEGALLY, like he did in the first place (posting when he had something to say, and participating a lot in the Play by post forums). You don't see me racing to beat him; it's because post count has nothing to do with the validity of what you bring to the forums. Some of the most valued members to me (in terms of thought-provoking ideas & good conversation) only have a few hundred posts on here.

Then, you take into account that we frown on people doing the "one word per post" business (it, and traffic control/duplicate posts are why we have the 30 second limit in the first place), and the tricks aren't such a good idea. In fact, we tend to close threads that do this, to discourage the pointless cluttering of the database.

Sound better?


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Oh, let's not do this.



Okay... okay...   

I feel so insecure some days. Even Frukathka, I will never be able to catch him up...   


Maybe I should better go to the psy?


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

In any case, it's a sure sign that nobody will ever be interested in my _Magedagger_ prestige class. **snif**


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Not when you're being annoying about posting it one word at at time just to play copycat to Greylock.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keep it up guys and they'll kill the post count thingy here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

I think everyone should be dropped to 0 post count and Crothian set at 1.  As in, the numbers never change.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 10, 2005)

Asked this question for my 1,000th post rather than just say "Look at my post count":

Post Count- Why do we care?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow.  In the thread *fett527* linked, people are talking about posting two hundreds posts in a single day.  To me, that's super impressive.  Heck, I just realized I have two hundred posts even [This will make 201].  I almost missed it.    I think I'm going to wait until I have about 257 posts and start a thread about.  I'm tired of seeing all the 'I have x,000 posts'.  There needs to be a thread for the little guys.  Why 257?  Because it isn't an even number and nowhere near 1,000.

Hey, if I did 200 posts today, I'd DOUBLE my postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> For those wondering how to catch up to Crothian's 20,000 posts and others who have appereently developed a pocket plane with 30 hours in the day & a high speed internet connection....
> 
> Here's the thread you can use to catch up.




Just one question: Why would you want to?


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just one question: Why would you want to?



There is a legend that says postcount turns into an equal sum of dollars the night of the Walpurgis. If I am not mistaken.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> There is a legend that says postcount turns into an equal sum of dollars the night of the Walpurgis. If I am not mistaken.




When is that night?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> When is that night?



 The night after I absorb everyone's postcount into my own.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The night after I absorb everyone's postcount into my own.




Especially Croth's! That'd make you an epic-level poster here (not going by the D&D XP rulz at all here..   ).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

I wouldn't be rich otherwise!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The night after I absorb everyone's postcount into my own.




I think michael morris would be taking them for himself!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think michael morris would be taking them for himself!!



  Or he could just change his to 'Tilt' or the infinity sign like he did yours.


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or he could just change his to 'Tilt' or the infinity sign like he did yours.




Or it could just say "Higher Than Yours."


----------



## Ferret (Jun 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Very true. The worst problem is that Postcount = Postcount + 1





Huh?

Also posts in this forum don't count towards your postcount (IIRC)


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Also posts in this forum don't count towards your postcount (IIRC)




They don't?

Edit: They do. It went up by 1 once I posted this originally.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> They don't?
> 
> Edit: They do. It went up by 1 once I posted this originally.




They used to not count, but that was sometime ago.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> They used to not count, but that was sometime ago.




in a forum far, far away....


----------



## fett527 (Jun 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> in a forum far, far away....




"Don't make me destroy you"


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 10, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> "Don't make me destroy you"




"He's no good to me dead."


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> "He's no good to me dead."





See his sig....


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 10, 2005)

After careful research.

I have determined I CAN use this thread to surpass Crothian.  IF I post a 1 word reply every 30 seconds.  And I give up things like work, television, eating, sleeping, sex.

So, I give up.

Crothian casn be lord high poster.  I'll settle for having a decent job, nice family, and only post relevant (semi-relvant) posts from know on.

I'll be happier that way anyway.

Maybe Croth IS a computer.  Explain the lack of sleep, eating & sex required to continue posting at such a prodigious rate.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2005)

Nah. He's human. I mean he's allowed me this much lee way.

*thinks he's a valuble poster even if all he discusses IS Scarred Lands.  *


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> After careful research.
> 
> I have determined I CAN use this thread to surpass Crothian.  IF I post a 1 word reply every 30 seconds.  And I give up things like work, television, eating, sleeping, sex.
> 
> ...



The trick is to be a mod... they can post faster than once per 30 seconds...


----------



## Xath (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd rather not annoy the boards by posting a billion inane posts.  So if I ever wanted to catch up to Crothian, here's what I'd do. 

1.  Purchase a personal forum.  
2.  Post one word every 30 seconds.  

You're the moderator of your own forum, so you won't be shut down, and you won't annoy people by cluttering useful threads.  Also, the money for purchasing the forum goes to ENWorld, so everybody wins.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The trick is to be a mod... they can post faster than once per 30 seconds...




Are you sure?  I can't and I have mod powers.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I'd rather not annoy the boards by posting a billion inane posts.  So if I ever wanted to catch up to Crothian, here's what I'd do.
> 
> 1.  Purchase a personal forum.
> 2.  Post one word every 30 seconds.
> ...




I was wondering how long it would take for someone to think of that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  I can't and I have mod powers.



I'm pretty sure Darkness can.  Maybe it's some mods or something higher up in the heirarchy.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Darkness can.  Maybe it's some mods or something higher up in the heirarchy.




He's an Admin, they are much cooler then us lowly mods....


----------



## Xath (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to think of that.





Maybe I could even invent a bit of code that would post for me...

 

Or is Crothian doing that already....?

*insert evil chord here*


----------



## BOZ (Jun 11, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> For those wondering how to catch up to Crothian's 20,000 posts and others who have appereently developed a pocket plane with 30 hours in the day & a high speed internet connection....
> 
> Here's the thread you can use to catch up.




that's not going to happen.  no one's going to catch crothian while he's still alive and has fingers.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Maybe I could even invent a bit of code that would post for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have a private forum of my own


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that's not going to happen.  no one's going to catch crothian while he's still alive and has fingers.




Not true, my posting habits have gone way down hill.


----------



## Xath (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't have a private forum of my own




I meant that you programmed your computer to post for you.  Perhaps your code is more developed, so it analyzes thread data and compiles a response...

Maybe there is no Crothian...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I meant that you programmed your computer to post for you.  Perhaps your code is more developed, so it analyzes thread data and compiles a response...
> 
> Maybe there is no Crothian...




Then whom did you meet last year at Gen Con?  Do I hire an actor to play Crothian for me?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 11, 2005)

you forgot that already?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 11, 2005)

here's a question.  how long has it been since the #2 poster has actually had more than half the posts that crothian has?  

#2 used to be piratecat, but in his absence hypersmurf has taken his place.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that's not going to happen.  no one's going to catch crothian while he's still alive and has fingers.



Oozes have fingers?!

*goes off to check the monster manual*


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> here's a question.  how long has it been since the #2 poster has actually had more than half the posts that crothian has?
> 
> #2 used to be piratecat, but in his absence hypersmurf has taken his place.




I have no idea.  I don't watch my one postcount let alone others and certainly not how one compaires to the other.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that's not going to happen.  no one's going to catch crothian while he's still alive and has fingers.





 

Oozes have fingers? Whud a thunk that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no idea.  I don't watch my one postcount let alone others and certainly not how one compaires to the other.





Only 'cause you know that none can catch the "great" Crothian....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

Gotta catch 'em all! Pokéooze!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no idea.  I don't watch my one postcount let alone others and certainly not how one compaires to the other.




Hey! You're not supposed to be here! WHO ARE YOU TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH?!? 

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hey! You're not supposed to be here! WHO ARE YOU TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH?!?
> 
> -- N




That's a secret......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hey! You're not supposed to be here! WHO ARE YOU TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH?!?
> 
> -- N



Probably Ash, the pokéooze trainer. Croth, most likely wants wants a TM or somethin'.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's a secret......




You are Xellos, and I claim my two silver.

 -- N


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 11, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hey! You're not supposed to be here! WHO ARE YOU TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH?!?
> 
> -- N




Himself. If that was even possible...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only 'cause you know that none can catch the "great" Crothian....




[mel brooks] it's good to be the king. [/mel brooks]


----------



## Xath (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Then whom did you meet last year at Gen Con?  Do I hire an actor to play Crothian for me?




Of course not!  The answer is much simpler than that.

That Crothian was an android.  The computer program networked it's programming into the android form and could thus "attend" Gencon, and continue posting.

...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> That Crothian was an android.




Just call me Data.....


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 11, 2005)

Even though threads like this are theoretically to increase other peoples' postcount to catch up to Crothian, I notice that Crothian posts as much, if not MORE, as everyone else on these threads, so I don't think anyone is helping themselves by creating these things.

Just wondering if anyone noticed this.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Even though threads like this are theoretically to increase other peoples' postcount to catch up to Crothian, I notice that Crothian posts as much, if not MORE, as everyone else on these threads, so I don't think anyone is helping themselves by creating these things.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone noticed this.




Several times, Dog Moon...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2005)

*just posts on this thread like every two posts.*

While it's not as much it probably won't be considered "inane"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just call me Data.....




With or without the emotion chip?


BTW: I liked him better WITHOUT it.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> See his sig....





Thanks for having my back Darth K'Trava.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Then whom did you meet last year at Gen Con?  Do I hire an actor to play Crothian for me?





Or who was at the Ohio gamedays the last few years?  Or tried to get a Paranoia PBP going this year?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Even though threads like this are theoretically to increase other peoples' postcount to catch up to Crothian, I notice that Crothian posts as much, if not MORE, as everyone else on these threads, so I don't think anyone is helping themselves by creating these things.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone noticed this.



Party pooper.  

Actually, at least two people on the boards have higher post per day averages.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 12, 2005)

Do you guys really want to catch him? You know what it means if you are able to do it. It means he hasn't been able to post. From what I'm hearing that can mean only one thing....yep thats it Crothian got a puppy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't think anyone takes catching him seriously...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 12, 2005)

I didn't think they did. I think its funny. I know I won't catch him but as long as this thread is active and I have something semi witty to say I'll post.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 12, 2005)

I know someone will catch me.  Maybe not this year, or next.  But it will happen unless EN World goes down and everything gets lost.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know someone will catch me.  Maybe not this year, or next.  But it will happen unless EN World goes down and everything gets lost.



 Well, one day you will stop posting.  And, then, someone will post long enough to catch you.

At least, that's one way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Thanks for having my back Darth K'Trava.




No prob.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you guys really want to catch him? You know what it means if you are able to do it. It means he hasn't been able to post. From what I'm hearing that can mean only one thing....yep thats it Crothian got a puppy.




Or *gasp*, he got a girlfriend and she forbids him to visit Enworld on a regular basis again, promising ooze to ooze mating rituals....


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2005)

Wishes we still had rollseye.
Here's to rollseye!

LoL. Seriously though. Noone will ever catch up with Crothian. He one of Enworld's icons next to diaglo. As diaglo is known for his love of the original dnd so Crothian is known for his Q-LvL post count.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or *gasp*, he got a girlfriend and she forbids him to visit Enworld on a regular basis again, promising ooze to ooze mating rituals....




Now thats not right. oozes don't mate, their asexual


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Wishes we still had rollseye.
> Here's to rollseye!




You mean this guy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> LoL. Seriously though. Noone will ever catch up with Crothian. He one of Enworld's icons next to diaglo. As diaglo is known for his love of the original dnd so Crothian is known for his Q-LvL post count.




More like epic level post count... as we throw the D&D XP table out the nearest window in this case....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now thats not right. oozes don't mate, their asexual




This is an abberant ooze. It was able to choose its own gender: male. Dunno just how that happened but it did.... freaky, ain't it?   


Just like Crothian: freak ooze!!!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2005)

Not all posts are worth just one XP. Those are just the measely little Kobold posts, meant for inexperienced posters. No, some posts are giant hulking Dragon posts, and they're worth quite a lot more XP.

The board won't keep track of which is which, but trust me -- Crothian could be Epic level as we speak.

 -- N


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> This is an abberant ooze. It was able to choose its own gender: male. Dunno just how that happened but it did.... freaky, ain't it?
> 
> 
> Just like Crothian: freak ooze!!!




Has anyone attempted to study this ooze?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Has anyone attempted to study this ooze?




Are you volunteering?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Not all posts are worth just one XP. Those are just the measely little Kobold posts, meant for inexperienced posters. No, some posts are giant hulking Dragon posts, and they're worth quite a lot more XP.
> 
> The board won't keep track of which is which, but trust me -- Crothian could be Epic level as we speak.
> 
> -- N



XP is XP. 

How do you decide which is a kobold post and which is a dragon post? It is size or quality?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are you volunteering?




Nope

I'm a female ooze kinda guy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> XP is XP.
> 
> How do you decide which is a kobold post and which is a dragon post? It is size or quality?




Hey! Leave my half-dragon paladin outta this!   She's got enough probs right now without you guys wanting XP from "dragon posts!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> I'm a female ooze kinda guy.





Well, you were the one who brought up the fact that oozes are asexual... just wanting to see if you were going to confirm the same thing for the "Crothian Ooze"....


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm just curious if these count as Kobolds or Dragon posts. Not very big but a little entertaining right?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, you were the one who brought up the fact that oozes are asexual... just wanting to see if you were going to confirm the same thing for the "Crothian Ooze"....





I'm not going near that.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know someone will catch me.  Maybe not this year, or next.  But it will happen unless EN World goes down and everything gets lost.




If this happens someone will catch you very quickly  
and for everyone trying to figure out how do do better than kobold posts
I give you my fav. 1st Ed quote:

Quit Wounding the Kobolds! 
- it was said while fighting Tuckeresq Kobolds - where the party got to the edge of the lair and was releved to find level draining wraiths.  But all the kobolds still only had 1d4 hp.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going near that.




Nor would I. 

Hey! I know! We'll let Torm do this!! He's a deity and immune to any diseases and viruses!!


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going near that.




And I'm not gonna even touch that with a 10m pole.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Heh. Short of writing a bot that somehow doesn't get noticed by the mods, or hacking into the servers, I'm not sure it's possible to catch Crothian within the next few years, even if he stops posting entirely.




We have a couple of people average 50-60 posts a day...  and if RA (Rystil Arden) can keep his average of 61.07 he will have 22,290 and a half posts in a year...  So yeah he's on pace to beat Crothian within the two year time frame.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nor would I.
> 
> Hey! I know! We'll let Torm do this!! He's a deity and immune to any diseases and viruses!!



But your a half-dragon paladin aren't you? I won't hold it against you if your not up for it


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We have a couple of people average 50-60 posts a day...  and if RA (Rystil Arden) can keep his average of 61.07 he will have 22,290 and a half posts in a year...  So yeah he's on pace to beat Crothian within the two year time frame.




I don't see how they can do 50-60
I have a hard enough time coming up with the 10 I shoot for. Of course with this exchange with Darth K'Trava I can maybe get a few more


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> As diaglo is known for his love of the original dnd so Crothian is known for his Q-LvL post count.




Unlike Diaglo Crothian’s postcount is a record and records are meant to be broken.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't see how they can do 50-60...




Well RA's was a "manageable" 40 or so when he discovered PbP gaming...  His belief is that if he, the DM, posts quickly that his players in turn will posts just as quickly and as so far he has been right.  His first game tossed up just as many posts in 2 months as a one of the larger running games did in its 18-20 month run.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

I need to get into PBP games. How did you people suck me into this need to increase my post count?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We have a couple of people average 50-60 posts a day...  and if RA (Rystil Arden) can keep his average of 61.07 he will have 22,290 and a half posts in a year...  So yeah he's on pace to beat Crothian within the two year time frame.



A couple?  Who's the other?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 13, 2005)

*is working on averaging about 60-80 posts some time when he doesn't have to work so damn much...and can be near a computer more often than 8 hours a day.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to get into PBP games.




We're more than willing to have you but it’s about playing the game and not just about bolstering your post count.  Its far more story than combat, combat tends to slow down a game to the point that they don't always survive, and maybe most importantly it’s a game of patience.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A couple?  Who's the other?



The name fails me...  I know you are up there but your PPD (post per a day) isn't quite in that neck of the woods...

Maybe it was you I was thinking about…  I’ll give it some more thought and see if I can’t remember who it is...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *is working on averaging about 60-80 posts some time when he doesn't have to work so damn much...and can be near a computer more often than 8 hours a day.*



Dude, you just need to work on making it to the board more often...  I hardly see you around any more.

I can blame/credit my increase PPD to two things.  RA and RotS.  I’ve had some seriously huge days since both have come out. (an 85, 60+.  I only counted cause it was just crazy how many posts I made that day.)


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We're more than willing to have you but it’s about playing the game and not just about bolstering your post count.  Its far more story than combat, combat tends to slow down a game to the point that they don't always survive, and maybe most importantly it’s a game of patience.





I would be playing to play. I like to roleplay I don't care so much for the combat. 

The advice to play to increase post count was made I said good, something I want to doa and it increases my count.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

Catch Crothian?!?!?  I'd have to quit my job, move my comp and fridge into the bathroom and post on every thread from the toilet!!!!  I'm not going to do that though...it's just too unsanitary...

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Catch Crothian?!?!?  I'd have to quit my job, move my comp and fridge into the bathroom and post on every thread from the toilet!!!!  I'm not going to do that though...it's just too unsanitary...




That's alot of time in the bathroom also...  You should probably get that checked out.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's alot of time in the bathroom also...  You should probably get that checked out.



 High fiber diet combined with an unhealthy coffee addiction...What can I say?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would be playing to play. I like to roleplay I don't care so much for the combat.




Cool.  This is the forum you want to find a game: Talking the Talk

Or this forum if you want a persistent world with less of a chance of game lost but it will be harder to get into a game (you can RP in the bar though): Living ENworld


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Catch Crothian?!?!?  I'd have to quit my job, move my comp and fridge into the bathroom and post on every thread from the toilet!!!!  I'm not going to do that though...it's just too unsanitary...
> 
> Kane



Thats more than we need to know but thanks for playing


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats more than we need to know but thanks for playing



 At least I didn't go into detail about why that's unsanitary...  Consider yourself lucky!!!  

Kane


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  This is the forum you want to find a game: Talking the Talk
> 
> Or this forum if you want a persistent world with less of a chance of game lost but it will be harder to get into a game (you can RP in the bar though): Living ENworld





There's a bar? Do you have to be over 21? I am but had to ask. 

I am looking at joining one game. We'll see if they let me in.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> At least I didn't go into detail about why that's unsanitary...  Consider yourself lucky!!!
> 
> Kane



I think I speak for everyone, We do


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unlike Diaglo Crothian’s postcount is a record and records are meant to be broken.



I don't know. Some would consider Diaglo a broken record, too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The name fails me...  I know you are up there but your PPD (post per a day) isn't quite in that neck of the woods...
> 
> Maybe it was you I was thinking about…  I’ll give it some more thought and see if I can’t remember who it is...



I think people overestimate how many posts I make... it's a lot, but some people seem to think I post as much or more than Rystil.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's a bar? Do you have to be over 21? I am but had to ask.
> 
> I am looking at joining one game. We'll see if they let me in.



It's a typical adventuring tavern.  There's no age limit, just make a character according to their rules (it's basically SRD only, max gold, 30 point buy).

I recommend Living EN World, but I'm biased too.  It is a lot of fun, though, and everyone is welcome.

Also, just one game goes very slowly.  Most people that increase their post counts significantly with PbP games are in many of them.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I speak for everyone, We do



 You do realize that was a joke right? :\


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> You do realize that was a joke right? :\



I think I speak for myself, Yes I do


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> But your a half-dragon paladin aren't you? I won't hold it against you if your not up for it





She's got alotta issues right now, even to the point of thinking that she's no longer a paladin (in her eyes only, she hasn't gotten the "smackdown"/removal of her powers). We're playing the game in FR during the Dragon Rage that's happened in a couple of novels and she's had it for awhile but not this bad. A powerful spell that was cast upon her by the guy we were fighting, caused her to go into a worse version of The Rage she's had so far (the spell didn't work on her but the resulting anger at what it could've done-turned her evil, was what triggered it). 

Then she ended up having to attack a friend in the blood frenzy, which is what sent her on this massive guilt trip of near-epic proportions. When the game ended for the night, she was unwilling to fight anymore, even flinging her holy sword away, feeling in her mind that she doesn't deserve to weild it anymore. Just right when we're about to enter another fray and then the shock of seeing a half-brother (also half dragon) she didn't remember seeing before now...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't see how they can do 50-60
> I have a hard enough time coming up with the 10 I shoot for. Of course with this exchange with Darth K'Trava I can maybe get a few more




Me neither. I don't think I've gotten to the 7 average per day, m'self.

Edit 1: And he thinks he can "keep up".... here's a "gift" for ya....







 It's part of the "stash" I swiped off Torm awhile back! 

2nd edit: HOLY COW! I GOT TO 8 POSTS PER DAY!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think people overestimate how many posts I make... it's a lot, but some people seem to think I post as much or more than Rystil.





How wrong they are!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She's got alotta issues right now, even to the point of thinking that she's no longer a paladin (in her eyes only, she hasn't gotten the "smackdown"/removal of her powers). We're playing the game in FR during the Dragon Rage that's happened in a couple of novels and she's had it for awhile but not this bad. A powerful spell that was cast upon her by the guy we were fighting, caused her to go into a worse version of The Rage she's had so far (the spell didn't work on her but the resulting anger at what it could've done-turned her evil, was what triggered it).
> 
> Then she ended up having to attack a friend in the blood frenzy, which is what sent her on this massive guilt trip of near-epic proportions. When the game ended for the night, she was unwilling to fight anymore, even flinging her holy sword away, feeling in her mind that she doesn't deserve to weild it anymore. Just right when we're about to enter another fray and then the shock of seeing a half-brother (also half dragon) she didn't remember seeing before now...





Wow she does have issues. Maybe I need to hang out my "The Doctor is in" shingle. Only 5 cents.

So how do you feel about your mother?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wow she does have issues. Maybe I need to hang out my "The Doctor is in" shingle. Only 5 cents.




 

She's got her "superior" who's job it is to get her mindset off the guilt and more on what needs to be done NOW. To leave the guilt-trip for later... Technically, she hasn't lost her paladinhood except in her mind... she won't use the "gifts" the class gives her until she feels that she's gotten past this (atonement), not even to heal herself from the damage a blade barrier caused her when she went through it to get back at the "enemy" she was hitting, our party wizard.

I told the wizard's player that when I said that I was gonna come after him next, this wasn't what I had in mind....   (it was going to be a verbal "bitching" like she did to the cleric a few times)



> So how do you feel about your mother?




If you're talking about the character, she has no problems with either parent. She's just finding out about this half-brother, a half-dragon like herself. I think she's beginning to put two and two together about her father being a full-blooded dragon, although she'd never seen him as a dragon, just in his human guise.

Me, I have no problems with my mother either...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

thats good to hear. Mothers are our greatest allies.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, seeing how this is, like, my third post to this thread.

I think Crothian has at least twice that.

I can safely say my plan backfired.

All hail Crothian!  All hail the Poster King!  Or Queen (never can be certain on the internet you know).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 15, 2005)

You're not worthy! You're not worthy!!   


Now kiss the "feet" of the Great Crothian!!!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're not worthy! You're not worthy!!
> 
> 
> Now kiss the "feet" of the Great Crothian!!!



Oh do I have ta? Not again.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

whats the record for posts in a day? I have 80 so far today. I know but its a day off and nothing better to do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 15, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> whats the record for posts in a day? I have 80 so far today. I know but its a day off and nothing better to do.





There's a few who AVERAGE 40+ posts in a day...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's a few who AVERAGE 40+ posts in a day...



thats an average? wow.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 15, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Well, seeing how this is, like, my third post to this thread.
> 
> I think Crothian has at least twice that.
> 
> ...





King.  Definitely King.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> whats the record for posts in a day? I have 80 so far today. I know but its a day off and nothing better to do.



 I know some have gotten more than 200.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know some have gotten more than 200.



 Wow.  That's simply amazing.  I think the most I've ever posted was 25 or so.  Even with the myriad of topics on these boards, I just don't have that much to say!

Kane


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

I imagine the most posts in a day is like 500 or so.  Man, those were good days.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

My final count yesterday was like 91 or 93. I'm shooting for 50 today.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> My final count yesterday was like 91 or 93. I'm shooting for 50 today.




Don't shot for X posts per day.  Just try to add to threads and make a contribution to the site.  I see a lot of people these days that seem to be just posting for postcount sake.  It is not the way to do things.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't shot for X posts per day.  Just try to add to threads and make a contribution to the site.  I see a lot of people these days that seem to be just posting for postcount sake.  It is not the way to do things.



really I'm not. I've started posting when I did because I wanted to have fun chatting with these oddballs. I get caught up in it like some of the others.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> really I'm not. I've started posting when I did because I wanted to have fun chatting with these oddballs. I get caught up in it like some of the others.





good, just making sure.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> good, just making sure.



Or what you'll have me baned from the site?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or what you'll have me baned from the site?




Nope, I don't have anywhere close to that kind of power.  But I orignated the Hivemind and started with others these threads.  The mods and admins went to great lengths to calm some storms and find a way for them to exist on EN World and not just ban their existance.  So, in turn I feel it is good to lightly police them and give friendly warnings before the mods have to.  I owe them that much at least.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't have anywhere close to that kind of power.  But I orignated the Hivemind and started with others these threads.  The mods and admins went to great lengths to calm some storms and find a way for them to exist on EN World and not just ban their existance.  So, in turn I feel it is good to lightly police them and give friendly warnings before the mods have to.  I owe them that much at least.




And I appreciate the hard work. I'm here to have fun and learn things. Not to start trouble. I don't take anything anyone else says personally and I hope they don't take what I say personally. 

I'll even cool it on the Ooze comments if you want.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> And I appreciate the hard work. I'm here to have fun and learn things. Not to start trouble. I don't take anything anyone else says personally and I hope they don't take what I say personally.
> 
> I'll even cool it on the Ooze comments if you want.




The ooze comments don't concern me, its all in good fun.  That's what the place is all about, fun and gaming.  Your doing fine, nothing wrong.  I just wanted to pre empot the X posts per day goal is all.  Niot just for your sake but for others that read it and think its a good idea.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

So whats your feelings on hijacking threads. I don't know about the others but I don't do it on perpose, it just happens sometimes.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

it happen, I try not to do it but I think people tend to just over react sometimes when it does


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> So whats your feelings on hijacking threads. I don't know about the others but I don't do it on perpose, it just happens sometimes.




I think it also depends on the forum. In the main forums, I think hijacking is a big no-no as it detracts from the more "serious" nature of the posts in said forums. But in off-topic, I think it's just natural to have it happen, what with all the silly posts going back and forth.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think it also depends on the forum. In the main forums, I think hijacking is a big no-no as it detracts from the more "serious" nature of the posts in said forums. But in off-topic, I think it's just natural to have it happen, what with all the silly posts going back and forth.



So what is considered an offtopic forum? I heard that before.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> So what is considered an offtopic forum? I heard that before.




you're posting in it


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you're posting in it



Just the General forums?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just the General forums?




no, the sub forum this thread is in.  That's off topic and its the only one


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, the sub forum this thread is in.  That's off topic and its the only one



Thats why some seemed to get a little pissy at thread I start elsewhere. I figure out where everything goes one day.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats why some seemed to get a little pissy at thread I start elsewhere. I figure out where everything goes one day.




That helps a lot. If you post in related forums, i.e. post rules questions in the rules forum, post off-topic stuff in the off-topic forum, I think people will pay attention to your posts more often. Not that it's worked for me........


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That helps a lot. If you post in related forums, i.e. post rules questions in the rules forum, post off-topic stuff in the off-topic forum, I think people will pay attention to your posts more often. Not that it's worked for me........




I think I'll just post any thoughts in the hivemind.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I'll just post any thoughts in the hivemind.




So you won't be posting any more then?    Just kidding.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> So you won't be posting any more then?    Just kidding.



Not you to. I get blamed for everything, chastized on my grammer and now I have no thoughts.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not you to. I get blamed for everything, chastized on my grammer and now I have no thoughts.




Your to should be too, as it would then indicate also.  Just incase you wanted to know   .


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

question about your sig, Elvishbard.

Do you believe what it says? Just curious.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

The site does state that fact, and I suppose I believe because I have no data that states otherwise.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok. I would tend to believe it also with out facts to the contrary. Those teens I've met that use drugs may say its true because for them it was.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

The problem is everyone says that they have been laid so as not to be made fun of for being a virgin, which makes it difficult to figure out how many have had sex.

Plus teens also talk about doing drugs all the time, so it isn't easy to figure out who does what.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

So the numbers may not be as inflated as we are lead to believe. Interesting thought. I would have and did answer "of course I've done it" when asked.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, it kinda sucks being a teenager.  Of course, when I get older I'll be wishing for the good old days, and talking about how 3ed edition was the true edition of D&D, and how the virutal reality crap is a pale imitation.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll be 30 next month. In some ways your right. Life doesn't end after highschool. I have a niece that just turned 21, she's been partying like it was her last. Of course she's been doing since 18. You still have more years ahead of you than behind. Don't waste it.

**getting of the soapbox**


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep, I am 18 right now and the only parties I go to are D&D ones lol.  On a more positive note, this posting has helped our post counts.  DOWN WITH CROTHIAN!!!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I can't encourage that thought.

Now don't miss out on things you regret it. Trust me. Go to your prom. Go to the pool party. Stuff like that. This might be too late for some things.


We do need something more up lifting. I've got nothing.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

So, what's up with airline food?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know. The last time I was on a plane I couldn't eat. The food looked ok. Was there something wrong with your meal or are you trying to come up with a topic to chat about?


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, trying to come up with something to talk about, and airline food seemed like a good topic for some reason.  If you have a different topic, I am all ears.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

according to your avatar your all horn and ears. 

Did you see beauty and the geek tonight?


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

No, I don't watch much reality TV.  Though that does remind me of a funny story.  My father and I were talking about how reality TV had gone out of hand, and that my kids would probably be watching a reality cartoon.  Once those words came out of my mouth I remembered that I watched the reality cartoon Drawn Together on Comedy Central.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I've seen it. 

Life is just as unreal as anything hollywood can create. They proved that with reality tv. You don't fly, you don't watch tv. All you do is game?


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, if count DMing as gameing then pretty much.  I can't drive for about two weeks, which prevents me from having a job where I live, and since my friends are younger than me and out of school we just hang out alot.  We play alot of videogames too, though I suppose that could go under gaming as well.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I would call that gaming. Not only a girl gamer which is rare but a DM too. 

Why can't you drive? Did you lose your license? Or is it some silly law like they have here?


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, you have to go through drivers training for 30 days after becoming 18, then take the road test to get your license.  I suppose it is good as it helps prepare drivers and keep people safe, but it is annoying having a car in the driveway that I can't use.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

that bites. They have a graduated license here. You can drive at 16 but there are alot of restrictions.

I'm watching Resident Evil while we talk. I think I'm going to have nightmares about zombies and killer computers.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

I have never seen Resident Evil, but I never have liked horror films, I am much more of a comedy girl.  I have played the game though, and it was fun.  I was only 12 at the time though, so I sucked pretty bad.

I have the TV on as well, though I don't remember what show I am watching.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I like all movies except musicals. Comedies I like alot. Scifi and Fantasy the most. IF you can't remember the show it must not be worth remembering.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

SiFi's are good, as is fantasy.  I hate musicals too.  The show was rather boring, so I changed it to Becker, which is a pretty good show for 1 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Almost any comedy is good at 1am. Some dramas are funny at that hour.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, this entire page of the thread only has you and I on it, we are doing a good job.  After a few decades, we will be halfway done catching up to Crothian.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah either they be annoyed we wasted so much space or annoyed because they think we are trying to up our post count. Which I told Crothian I would not do.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Maybe they just won't notice this page of the thread?  We can hope, right?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I wouldn't count on it. 

My movie ended. I'll need to go to bed soon. Us old timers need our sleep.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Good night.  I have trouble going to sleep before 2 in the morning, which can be good or bad depending on how one looks at it.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh I'll go to bed then not be able to get to sleep. I'll lay there thinking of how to kill my PCs in my game.

I don't have anything to wake up for in the morning. I could stay on later but I keep telling myself I need to like move or I'll be stuck in this chair.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

if you get a night job. your sleep schedule will be ok. Don't go for a morning one. I'm a night person I hate waking up in the morning.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Mornings do suck, I personally think that we would be better off without a 6 a.m.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I can't leave it on an odd number. Even though 375 seems even to me. 

I agree just remove the 6-9 am block. 

Good night. I'll be around tomorrow sometime.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Alright, goodnight.  I enjoyed talking with you.  Plus, I got a good 15 posts from this thread, so we all win   .


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> really I'm not. I've started posting when I did because I wanted to have fun chatting with these oddballs. I get caught up in it like some of the others.




Who you calling "oddball"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or what you'll have me baned from the site?





If Torm was around, you'd get baned....   

But then that'd be a fight of epic proportions all over again.... worse than my wanting to remove my friend's ex from existance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> The problem is everyone says that they have been laid so as not to be made fun of for being a virgin, which makes it difficult to figure out how many have had sex.
> 
> Plus teens also talk about doing drugs all the time, so it isn't easy to figure out who does what.




Just 'cause we may "talk the talk, doesn't mean we walk the walk"....


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who you calling "oddball"?



Not you unless you want to be called oddball.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just 'cause we may "talk the talk, doesn't mean we walk the walk"....



Are you admitting to being part of this rare breed?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

I walk the walk, but don't talk the talk....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I walk the walk, but don't talk the talk....



I talk plenty! I just don't walk often enough!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I talk plenty! I just don't walk often enough!



That could be part of the problem, you don't walk enough. Walking is good for you. The more you do it the better you feel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That could be part of the problem, you don't walk enough. Walking is good for you. The more you do it the better you feel.



I have no doubt. But I do swim plenty. 10 laps everyday (during the hot months anyway).


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That could be part of the problem, you don't walk enough. Walking is good for you. The more you do it the better you feel.




that can be said about other things too


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that can be said about other things too



yes, unfortunately.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I need to start walking with other people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to start walking with other people.



It's fun to walk with a group of people!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's fun to walk with a group of people!



how would you know?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to start walking with other people.




with or on....?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> how would you know?



I've walked in groups before.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> with or on....?



I think he means with.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> with or on....?



both


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> both




you you walk with people on people?  you're like an evil overlord with bridges of humans spanning his domain!!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you you walk with people on people?  you're like an evil overlord with bridges of humans spanning his domain!!



Yes and my throne is also made of human. My favorite food is human on a stick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> both






			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> you you walk with people on people? you're like an evil overlord with bridges of humans spanning his domain!!



hehehehe! Sweet!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes and my throne is also made of human. My favorite food is human on a stick.



mine too!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes and my throne is also made of human. My favorite food is human on a stick.




i don't even want to know where you are putting the stick


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't even want to know where you are putting the stick



Well I stop before  get to the stick


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't even want to know where you are putting the stick



Not where the sun don't shine, thats for sure! More some place with a lot of organs, like liver! 
Mmmmmm, liver.......


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

It was the genuine, original
Highly pathological
Finger-lickin’ digital café
It was al packer’s legendary
Coronary fast-food
Cannibal bar and buffet


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, this is the first time I have even seen a thread diverge into the better aspects of cannibalism, but I have learned some useful tips for the next time I go grave robbing and get hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It was the genuine, original
> Highly pathological
> Finger-lickin’ digital café
> It was al packer’s legendary
> ...



Thts a catchy and cool tune!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Well, this is the first time I have even seen a thread diverge into the better aspects of cannibalism, but I have learned some useful tips for the next time I go grave robbing and get hungry.




Remember that bit of meat between the index finger and thumb contains zero cholosterial


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thts a catchy and cool tune!




well the people in lake city
they sing a different ditty


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well the people in lake city
> they sing a different ditty



really?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Well, this is the first time I have even seen a thread diverge into the better aspects of cannibalism, but I have learned some useful tips for the next time I go grave robbing and get hungry.



good morning

Well we know you rob graves, cannibalize your neighbors but do you walk alone or with others


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> good morning
> 
> Well we know you rob graves, cannibalize your neighbors but do you walk alone or with others



Sounds like a New York Times Best Seller!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

we have created the perfect segway into Land of the Dead.....


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone ever play the original Monkey Island? There was a part where Guybrush, the main character, walked past 3 skeletons that had been impaled. If you placed your cursor on the first one, it gave you the name of the item: "ShishkaBob." The other two were "ShishkaJoe" and "ShiskaFrank."


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we have created the perfect segway into Land of the Dead.....




They made a Segway that can travel to the Land of the Dead? Hot damn!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we have created the perfect segway into Land of the Dead.....



Yep, yep,......I uh........I think you're right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> They made a Segway that can travel to the Land of the Dead? Hot damn!



Yes they did. You can own it today for $29,999,999.95!
Thats the same price of hover-converting your old vehicle!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we have created the perfect segway into Land of the Dead.....



I saw Resident Evil 2 tuesday and Resident Evil 1 last night. 

I want to see Land of the Dead. Anyone have dvdscreener yet. KIDDING.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw Resident Evil 2 tuesday and Resident Evil 1 last night.



I liked the fact that Oded Fehr was in 2. Looking forward to seeing the third.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Actually, when my friends are over and they need munchies after devouring all I own, we walk about half a mile to the gas station and back together.  

An a more off topic note, it is very hard to type with a 2 year old on your lap.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw Resident Evil 2 tuesday and Resident Evil 1 last night.




And your brain didn't melt? How'd you do it?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> They made a Segway that can travel to the Land of the Dead? Hot damn!




Hot Damn indeed! I'm buying one! But, would the Land of the Dead be good for vacations?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we have created the perfect segway into Land of the Dead.....



Can we create the perfect segway out of the Land of the Dead now? This place gives me the creeps. Its full of dead people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And your brain didn't melt? How'd you do it?



With the revolutionary Skull Cap of Thoughts. Buy it today for only $199.95
Increases your Intelligence by +2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we create the perfect segway out of the Land of the Dead now? This place gives me the creeps. Its full of dead people.



Sure, why not!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> An a more off topic note, it is very hard to type with a 2 year old on your lap.





Give the brat back to its mom you have more important things to do.  

I know its not easy. One tried to put his finger through my laptop screen last week.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Give the brat back to its mom you have more important things to do.
> 
> I know its not easy. One tried to put his finger through my laptop screen last week.




I just gave him back before you said that.  He loves playing paint and typing on the computer.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And your brain didn't melt? How'd you do it?



I liked them. Mila is one I'd ride a segway into the land of the dead for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> I just gave him back before you said that.  He loves playing paint and typing on the computer.



Sounds like a future geek to me!


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds like a future geek to me!




Well, I have taught him to say D&D, and he loves rolling dice, so there is a very good chance.  Plus, almost the entire family plays, so he won't have much choice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Well, I have taught him to say D&D, and he loves rolling dice, so there is a very good chance.  Plus, almost the entire family plays, so he won't have much choice.



Thats too cool!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Well, I have taught him to say D&D, and he loves rolling dice, so there is a very good chance.  Plus, almost the entire family plays, so he won't have much choice.



Are sure he doesn't like to eat the dice? I'm not letting my niece and nephew near my game table. I still can't find one of my Morlock minis.

I do want to teach them to play but my redneck brother in law has other plans.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are sure he doesn't like to eat the dice? I'm not letting my niece and nephew near my game table. I still can't find one of my Morlock minis.




My son's 3 and doesn't eat dice. At 1 and 2 they like to put a lot of things in their mouths but they grow out of it.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are sure he doesn't like to eat the dice? I'm not letting my niece and nephew near my game table. I still can't find one of my Morlock minis.




No, he loves throwing them around sometimes though, and I have lost my favorite 20 sided die due to this.  He only eats good food, like cookies and chocolate, he doesn't like eating plastic anymore.  Although he still enjoys dirt, and that is pretty disgusting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Although he still enjoys dirt, and that is pretty disgusting.



Yech!


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yech!




Worst part is when he is covered with it and wants to give you a hug.  He always looks so hurt when I run screaming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Worst part is when he is covered with it and wants to give you a hug.  He always looks so hurt when I run screaming.



LOL!


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> No, he loves throwing them around sometimes though, and I have lost my favorite 20 sided die due to this.  He only eats good food, like cookies and chocolate, he doesn't like eating plastic anymore.  Although he still enjoys dirt, and that is pretty disgusting.




You should make this for him:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1713,146178-248207,00.html


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> Worst part is when he is covered with it and wants to give you a hug.  He always looks so hurt when I run screaming.



My sister let my nephew play in the rain Sunday. He then ran inside and jumped on his dad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You should make this for him:
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1713,146178-248207,00.html



Funny stuff!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You should make this for him:
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1713,146178-248207,00.html





No, possim pie. yummy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, possim pie. yummy.



Sounds yummy enough!


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You should make this for him:
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1713,146178-248207,00.html




He would be thrilled,  I think I will make that for him sooner or later.  I just hope my mom realizes it isn't real dirt so she doesn't kill me.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy enough!



its really made like the dirt dessert.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> its really made like the dirt dessert.



Go figure.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Was a Tattooine slave as a kid, pod racers I'd fly.
 'Til QuiGon freed me he did, then ten years go by.
 Now I'm protecting Padme's life, and you know why.
 Yeah, hey!… Because I'm Jedi, because I'm Jedi, because I'm Jedi!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm sorry Gollum.
I never meant to hurt you,
But you can kiss that ring bye-bye,
'Cause tonight, I'm stealing like a Hobbit.
One more time, I said
I'm sorry Gollum.
I never meant to hurt you,
But you can kiss that ring bye-bye,
'Cause tonight, I'm stealing like a Hobbit.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 16, 2005)

In the middle of the Earth
In the land of the Shire
There's a great little Hobbit
That we all admire.

With his long wooden pipe,
Fuzzy-willy toes,
He lives in a Hobbit-hole
and everybody knows

him: Bilbo, BILBO, Bilbo Baggins
He's only three feet tall.
Bilbo, BILBO, Bilbo Baggins
The greatest little Hobbit of them all.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Have you ever been angered while sent on a dangerous quest?
I have, 'cause of this ring hangin' on a chain on my chest.
Saturday, was sent on my way, Gandalf the Grey
Said get away, to the fires of Mount Doom, no delay.
All this medieval upheaval has led to evil retrieval.
Hid from Souron the moron, a weasel once known as Smeagol.
Running from Uruk-hai and Wraiths, by now you all know the story,
With Saruman in Isengard, and his Play Doh Orc factory.
Gory! Men, elves, and dwarfs, listen to them yell and them shout.
Now we're the Fellowship, but they'll never mellow me out.
Make no mistake. It's prob'bly too much for you to take,
Ain't it Gollum? I'm-a show you I'm a hard Hobbit to break!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh no the virus is spreading. We need to find patient 0 and contain him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Amazing
Beautiful
Creatures
Dancing
Excites the
Forest
Glade, In my
Heart how do
I do
Jump like the
Kudo
Listening to the
Music, so
Nice the
Organ
Plays,
Quietly
Rests the
Sleepy
Tiger
Under the
Vine tree at the
Waterside, and
X marks the place 'neath the
Yellow moon where the
Zulu chief and I did hide.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh no the virus is spreading. We need to find patient 0 and contain him.




something wrong with filking?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> something wrong with filking?



where can I DL some filk?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Filk should be a censored word on message boards.

Really I guess it depends on how it is performed.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> where can I DL some filk?




I don't know a lot of places to get it for free but Luke Ski has some on his site  here  they are all his own stuff.  He's nice and geeky.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Filk should be a censored word on message boards.
> 
> Really I guess it depends on how it is performed.




Luke Ski is currently my favorite but that's becasue he's really the only one I get to see since he goes to gaming conventions.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes they did. You can own it today for $29,999,999.95!
> Thats the same price of hover-converting your old vehicle!





I'd rather have the hover-conversion. It'd get me out of rush-hour traffic!! A better bargain, IMO!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we create the perfect segway out of the Land of the Dead now? This place gives me the creeps. Its full of dead people.




"I see dead people"-stupid kid out of that movie that I never saw.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "I see dead people"-stupid kid out of that movie that I never saw.



He's not stupid, He gave me the creeps. I liked The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's not stupid, He gave me the creeps. I liked The Sixth Sense.




it was okay the first time, but it has no rewatch value.  Once you see its like, okay timne to move on.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's not stupid, He gave me the creeps. I liked The Sixth Sense.




It's stupid in the fact that they used that quote EVERYWHERE. It got old real quick.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's stupid in the fact that they used that quote EVERYWHERE. It got old real quick.




that's what happens with catch phrases...like "be like mike" , "force be with you", "Crothian is king", "I'll be back" ......


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's what happens with catch phrases...like "be like mike" , "force be with you", "Crothian is king", "I'll be back" ......



I haven't heard "force be with you" those others I hear all the time


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 17, 2005)

I haven't heard those as much in the short term as the "I see dead people" one... Even I don't go around saying, "may the Force be with you..."


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I haven't heard those as much in the short term as the "I see dead people" one... Even I don't go around saying, "may the Force be with you..."




not now, but in 77 everyone was saying it!!


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not now, but in 77 everyone was saying it!!




I believe it, on an episode of That 70's Show they said it several times.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> I believe it, on an episode of That 70's Show they said it several times.




thanjk goodness for Historical fiction......


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm not sure but those could have been my first words, that or a cuss word.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but those could have been my first words, that or a cuss word.




mine was en world...it took 30 years for people to understand what I was talking about    



Spoiler



Ya, I'm fibbing here


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> mine was en world...it took 30 years for people to understand what I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Or you gonna say that about your "buddy" like the "can't pay attention" comments about "him"?


----------



## Mixmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

He's got 30,000, I'm trying to get to 300. It'll never happen.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Mixmaster said:
			
		

> He's got 30,000, I'm trying to get to 300. It'll never happen.



 Hey, have some optimism!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, have some optimism!



The glass is half-full!


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> I think it is shameful people would use the forms for such a purpose.  On the plus side, it is helping my post count   .




And mine.  


glass.


----------



## Turanil (Jun 17, 2005)

okay.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The glass is half-full!




or about 12%, but I like your thinking!!


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The glass is half-full!




There is no glass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> There is no glass.



 Um, then why is the water staying in the same shape?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, then why is the water staying in the same shape?



shear force of will. It's like in the cartoons you stay in the air until you look down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> shear force of will. It's like in the cartoons you stay in the air until you look down.



I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hate it when that happens!



 Then don't look down!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then don't look down!



Good enough for me. I never look down, only forward or up. It is a good thing I have the ability to fly!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good enough for me. I never look down, only forward or up. It is a good thing I have the ability to fly!



 Or you could jump and miss the ground...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or you could jump and miss the ground...



Well, with being able to fly, I'd always miss the ground!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, with being able to fly, I'd always miss the ground!



 And it misses you too...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And it misses you too...



Exactly!


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The glass is half-full!




No, the glass is twice as large as it needs to be.  Trust me, I would know, I've been there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 17, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> No, the glass is twice as large as it needs to be.  Trust me, I would know, I've been there.




Time to shrink object.... glass.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

50% of the glass is wasted.  We should extract this excess glass and use it for other projects, such as other cups.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> No, the glass is twice as large as it needs to be.  Trust me, I would know, I've been there.



But its my glass!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But its my glass!



 Not anymore.  We're confiscating the glass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not anymore.  We're confiscating the glass.



<whines and pouts>
Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## yennico (Jun 20, 2005)

nobody ever catchs up with crothian.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 20, 2005)

yennico said:
			
		

> nobody ever catchs up with crothian.




There was probably one who did but he sacrificed him to the God of Posts.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2005)

yennico said:
			
		

> nobody ever catchs up with crothian.




First rule of the Hivemind: No one talks about Crothian

Second rule of the Hivemind: No one talks about Crothian


----------



## BOZ (Jun 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There was probably one who did but he sacrificed him to the God of Posts.




and then crothian absorbed that guys posts into his own, like a good little ooze.  

how else do you think he got that many posts?  eat their brains, you gain their knowledge!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> how else do you think he got that many posts?  eat their brains, you gain their knowledge!




Your brains looking pretty good there Boz!!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> First rule of the Hivemind: No one talks about Crothian
> 
> Second rule of the Hivemind: No one talks about Crothian





You know that now becomes a challenge.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Your brains looking pretty good there Boz!!




noooooo!!!  you will have to earn 40,000 legitimately.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> noooooo!!!  you will have to earn 40,000 legitimately.



Just tell him how many calories and fat is in the human brain. Crothians is on a diet and we should all help him out.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> noooooo!!!  you will have to earn 40,000 legitimately.




Legitimately?  I should be there already!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> First rule of the Hivemind: No one talks about Crothian
> 
> Second rule of the Hivemind: No one talks about Crothian




Crothian: The other ooze "meat"....   



HA! Rulez are meant to be broken!! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 21, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just tell him how many calories and fat is in the human brain. Crothians is on a diet and we should all help him out.





Yeah. A Brain-free and Post-free diet!!   




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Legitimately? I should be there already!!!




You mean you have bastard posts running around?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 22, 2005)

Crothian has posts... _of Legacy!!!1!_

 -- N


----------



## Aeson (Jun 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You mean you have bastard posts running around?





They can't prove it without DNA and Oozes don't have any or do they?


Hey look post 700. YIPPY


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You mean you have bastard posts running around?



Deleted posts and posts lost in the change 'n such, actually.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You mean you have bastard posts running around?




I'm a posting whore.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm a posting whore.......





Yup. That you are.   No telling just how many bastard posts you have running amok.... Just hope they don't come demanding support after all these years....


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm a posting whore.......




this needs to be in your signature before someone else takes it.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> this needs to be in your signature before someone else takes it.




its free for anyone to use, I gots me more importnat things to use in my sig these days....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its free for anyone to use, I gots me more importnat things to use in my sig these days....




Aw...c'mon. You've got plenty of room in your sig for "I'm a post whore"....


----------



## Nifft (Jun 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Aw...c'mon. You've got plenty of room in your sig for "I'm a post whore"....




Small sigs are a joy for everyone. Don't encourage sig bloat! 

 -- N


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Small sigs are a joy for everyone. Don't encourage sig bloat!
> 
> -- N




Better yet, he uses it for his custom title.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Small sigs are a joy for everyone. Don't encourage sig bloat!
> 
> -- N




You know, some people on various forums *does not look to the WotC boards* would stone you for that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 27, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know, some people on various forums *does not look to the WotC boards* would stone you for that...




Yup. There was this one guy who forced me to fix how many lines of a sig to view as his took up about 100 lines(!)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. There was this one guy who forced me to fix how many lines of a sig to view as his took up about 100 lines(!)



Did it have one of those ugly hate/respect lists?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 27, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know, some people on various forums *does not look to the WotC boards* would stone you for that...




Have you seen my .sig over on those boards?

I smite them right back, and in my case it's _holy_ damage. 

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy Carp!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 27, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Did it have one of those ugly hate/respect lists?




He supposedly had a list of those who complained about his sig. I betcha I was on it but I don't care.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He supposedly had a list of those who complained about his sig. I betcha I was on it but I don't care.



neither do I.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He supposedly had a list of those who complained about his sig. I betcha I was on it but I don't care.



Eww. Just as ugly.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 27, 2005)

"Some people should die.
That's just unconscious knowlege." -- P's in Z, J's A

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Eww. Just as ugly.



or maybe uglier!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> "Some people should die.
> That's just unconscious knowlege." -- P's in Z, J's A



Yup.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 28, 2005)

Well,

Using this thread to gain on Crothian has backfired.  I think He's posted about 10 more times than I have on this.

So, like any good weasel, I'g backpeddaling and saying that what I really Meant to say was:

I Want the LONGEST thread ever on EN World.  (As this one is 10 pages now, I think I got a good chance).  As opposed to tracking Croth down and mentally dominating him to only post in my name from now one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2005)

I think this thread will be closed long before it gets to be close to the longest thread ever on EN World.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm on my way!


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm on my way!




What'd you say, Marge?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> What'd you say, Marge?



I'm on my way!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> Using this thread to gain on Crothian has backfired.  I think He's posted about 10 more times than I have on this.
> 
> ...




You've gotta beat that ancient thread that keeps cropping up about some guy's paladin that's been there for months....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You've gotta beat that ancient thread that keeps cropping up about some guy's paladin that's been there for months....



And thats an old thread!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And thats an old thread!





Yup. you'd think he'd have figured out what his stupid paladin's gonna do... I mean... C'MON NOW! I know what mine's gonna do the next session.... Whether or not her "spirtual leader" (our party cleric of the same faith as her) does what the player says he's gonna do... But I've planned out her reactions unless he gets her mindset turned around.

I sure don't need no steenkin' thread for that!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I sure don't need no steenkin' thread for that!



     :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

People who ask what their paladin should do probably shouldn't play one to start with!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> People who ask what their paladin should do probably shouldn't play one to start with!



Yeah.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> People who ask what their paladin should do probably shouldn't play one to start with!




Or the DM is overly strict with the way people should play their Paladin


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Or the DM is overly strict with the way people should play their Paladin



Wow. That blows.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow. That blows.




Ya, but from some of those l;arge Paladin threads we had a few months back it seems pretty common


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but from some of those l;arge Paladin threads we had a few months back it seems pretty common



True.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

The longest thread will ALWAYS be Piratecat's story hour.

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> The longest thread will ALWAYS be Piratecat's story hour.



I have no doubt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Or the DM is overly strict with the way people should play their Paladin




That's when you have a nice "chat" with your DM... we did about mine as he thought paladins were closer to their gods than clerics...   After that, haven't had a prob with it.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's when you have a nice "chat" with your DM... we did about mine as he thought paladins were closer to their gods than clerics...   After that, haven't had a prob with it.




Paladins are closer to thier gods.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but from some of those l;arge Paladin threads we had a few months back it seems pretty common




I wonder how much of it is because the player does "lawful STUPID" rather than "lawful GOOD"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wonder how much of it is because the player does "lawful STUPID" rather than "lawful GOOD"?



Yeah, thats probably the case.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wonder how much of it is because the player does "lawful STUPID" rather than "lawful GOOD"?




nothing wrong with Lawful Stupid, some people just are not that smart


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with Lawful Stupid, some people just are not that smart



funny.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> funny.




ya, and many of them seem to post here


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, and many of them seem to post here



I have no doubt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Paladins are closer to thier gods.....




Not in our opinion. We feel that clerics are because they're 1) the main representative of their god and 2) they channel alot more of their god's energy than paladins do. Paladins, we think, are more the militant branch of the church. The holy warriors, if you will.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, and many of them seem to post here




Looking in the mirror again, Croth?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not in our opinion. We feel that clerics are because they're 1) the main representative of their god and 2) they channel alot more of their god's energy than paladins do. Paladins, we think, are more the militant branch of the church. The holy warriors, if you will.



hmmm, those certainly are interesting concepts.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not in our opinion. We feel that clerics are because they're 1) the main representative of their god and 2) they channel alot more of their god's energy than paladins do. Paladins, we think, are more the militant branch of the church. The holy warriors, if you will.




Obviously, not all of you do since you had to have a chat with the DM   

Its not about the power you weld, its about the restrictions you are willing to have.  That's sacrificed for their god and Paladsins sacrifice more and are there fore closer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Looking in the mirror again, Croth?



  Good criminey.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Looking in the mirror again, Croth?




I've never claimed to be smart.  There is a lot I don't know and all IO can do is to continue to learn


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Its not about the power you weld, its about the restrictions you are willing to have.  That's sacrificed for their god and Paladsins sacrifice more and are there fore closer.



Another good point.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

O great, now it's a Paladin thread.

SMITE TOPIC!

Today I broke one toe and ripped open blisters on both feet... but I know kung fu!

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Today I broke one toe and ripped open blisters on both feet... but I know kung fu!




If you were a Paladin you could heal that.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> SMITE TOPIC!



ROFL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If you were a Paladin you could heal that.....



Yeah!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

If I were a Monk I could heal it, too... that must be why they get that class ability! Now it all makes sense!

 -- N


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Obviously, not all of you do since you had to have a chat with the DM
> 
> Its not about the power you weld, its about the restrictions you are willing to have.  That's sacrificed for their god and Paladsins sacrifice more and are there fore closer.




His was the only differing opinion.

That's your POV and you're welcome to it...   We just feel different... There's a difference between power and having to follow basically TWO codes: the paladin's code and the deity's edicts. Alot of stress and stuff for a person to handle.... even if being "called"... 

Although I'd have been willing to smack down a friend's paladin who didn't following his deity's ethos and acted in a chaotic barbaric manner...  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've never claimed to be smart.  There is a lot I don't know and all IO can do is to continue to learn




That's the same that can go for alot of us. Me included. Noone can know everything there is to know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's a difference between power and having to follow basically TWO codes: the paladin's code and the deity's edicts. Alot of stress and stuff for a person to handle.... even if being "called"...



Yeah. That totally makes sense (to me at least).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> O great, now it's a Paladin thread.
> 
> SMITE TOPIC!
> 
> ...




*smites Nifft*   

Ouchie! I ripped off a toenail one time! Hurt like hell!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If you were a Paladin you could heal that.....





Yeah. but do you wanna know where penquins would "lay on hands"?   Or should I say "wings"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *smites Nifft*
> 
> Ouchie! I ripped off a toenail one time! Hurt like hell!



....... :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or should I say "wings"?



Egad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. That totally makes sense (to me at least).




It's more an Honor Code than anything.. IMO.

1) Never attack an enemy from behind.
2) Don't lie.
3) Don't steal.
4) Don't hang around or travel with evil people.

The rest would fall under the deity's code.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Hits the nail on the head for me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hits the nail on the head for me.




Yup. The last time we got to where we'd have to fight this one guy, he had his back to us and she wouldn't attack him, instead "calling him out" until her "boss" (our cleric of the same god) ordered her to attack him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. The last time we got to where we'd have to fight this one guy, he had his back to us and she wouldn't attack him, instead "calling him out" until her "boss" (our cleric of the same god) ordered her to attack him.



 Huh. Thats kinda weird.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Why's that? Goes under Rule #1.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why's that? Goes under Rule #1.



Oh yeah. My bad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

It was to get him to face the group. And then she probably wouldn't have attacked unless he attacked the group first. Just 'cause he's evil on the "Detect Evil O-Meter" doesn't mean he really is at the time until he acts accordingly. Then all bets are off!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's your POV and you're welcome to it...




ACtually its not, it is just a different one then yours.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ACtually its not, it is just a different one then yours.




Ok.

It's amazing that more people have probs with paladins than with any other class out there....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ACtually its not, it is just a different one then yours.



Ok.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, Croth, why don't you post your POV about paladins to slake our curiosity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok, Croth, why don't you post your POV about paladins to slake our curiosity?



Yes, slake it! SLAKE IT!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> It's amazing that more people have probs with paladins than with any other class out there....  :\




Ya, when everyone knows it is the Druids that are the most wrong


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok, Croth, why don't you post your POV about paladins to slake our curiosity?




I don't have one view about any class or race.  As a DM, I am interested with all types and allowing the greatest flexibility for them.  That way all Paladins, elves, even Druids are not the same.  

IMC Paladins differ widely from god to god, oder to order.  Same is true for Clerics and monks and even other classes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, when everyone knows it is the Druids that are the most wrong



Meh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> IMC Paladins differ widely from god to god, oder to order.  Same is true for Clerics and monks and even other classes.



I'd love to see details on this.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love to see details on this.




Rule number one of DMing.  Well, maybe not the first one but its an important one to me: Never create more then you have to rules wise.  Show how items and people are but don't worry about defining them in the rules untiul the players need to see the rules.  

In other words, they will meet paladins of different gods with different abilitie4s and flavoir but until somone says they want to play one I'm not working out the details.  I also steal a lot of classes from books, if you are ever in the store and see Players's Guide to Arcanis take a look in there.  They have a good number of alt paladins of different gods for that setting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I also steal a lot of classes from books, if you are ever in the store and see Players's Guide to Arcanis take a look in there.  They have a good number of alt paladins of different gods for that setting.



Cool. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't have one view about any class or race.  As a DM, I am interested with all types and allowing the greatest flexibility for them.  That way all Paladins, elves, even Druids are not the same.
> 
> IMC Paladins differ widely from god to god, oder to order.  Same is true for Clerics and monks and even other classes.




In which they should... or else you have "cookie-cutter" characters that'd get boring real quick.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In which they should... or else you have "cookie-cutter" characters that'd get boring real quick.




Then you will have some Paladins that are the number one representitive of their god and some that aren't


----------

